# Up and coming singers to watch out for



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay, I heard enough about Callas & Sutherland & Domingo & Kaufmann & Netrebko, great as they are/were.

One of the many enjoyable things about going to operas is encountering a singer that makes the whole evening worthwhile. Some of these could become stars, or at least established and well-respected. So let's give these up-and-coming singers a mention. And maybe track their progress too.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

*Emőke Baráth* from Hungary.

I saw her last month in Budapest in the title role of Orontea. It was pretty obvious during her first aria that she was in a class above the other singers. Her voice is light and round, with a good breath control. Seems likely to stay in the baroque & classical realm for a few years yet.





http://www.operabase.com/listart.cgi?name=Emoke&acts=+Schedule+


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Feast your ears:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

:tiphat:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> :tiphat:


a friend introduced me to her a few months ago. lovely, _well supported_ voice with a solid lower/middle register. something about her phrasing is somewhat Germanic, like Brunnhilde as a lyric soprano.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> a friend introduced me to her a few months ago. lovely, _well supported_ voice with a solid lower/middle register. something about her phrasing is somewhat Germanic, like Brunnhilde as a lyric soprano.


Friends in high places then I suppose


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone watching the Moniuszko competition on Opera Platform this evening/afternoon? I'm noticing that the female singers are all quite decent (including a formidable Sempre Libera from a red haired soprano whose name I didn't catch), but the male singers, tenors and baritones both, are nothing to write home about so far. There's a Korean tenor about to sing something from William Tell though, so we'll see! Name is Keon Woo Kim, a little guy with oodles of stage presence, doing quite well with the Rossini here.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Dragona Radakovic (Dramatic Soprano)





Christel Lindstat (Dramatic Mezzo/Contralto)


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

What do you think of this 17-year-old Czech soprano? Another one of those talent-show crossover singers who always seem to be miked... but, to my ear, a voice of rare quality that shows promise, if she is serious about pursuing opera as a career.

Mimi's aria (La Boheme):






(By comparison, a couple years ago)


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

Russell Thomas, tenor. I saw him sing the Duke in Rigoletto in 2012 in Orlando. Excited he will be in the Met HD of Nabucco this year! His will be an interesting career to follow. He has a very powerful voice!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Samy Camps* tenor from France, saw him in La Traviata from Versailles.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


>


Beautiful rich tone and solid technique. Occluded vowels. Cold and rigid. No personality whatever.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

graziesignore said:


> What do you think of this 17-year-old Czech soprano? Another one of those talent-show crossover singers who always seem to be miked... but, to my ear, a voice of rare quality that shows promise


Charming, and clearly talented. Her _Bohème_ piece from a couple of years later (actually Musetta's aria) would seem to confirm that she's more than just another close-miked Wunderkind.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> *Samy Camps* tenor from France, saw him in La Traviata from Versailles.


Bel canto? He hasn't a clue. This is undergraduate-level singing. He needs to find a teacher who will explain to him how to support every note, sustain an unbroken stream of tone, and shape a phrase like an instrumentalist, forming the words with the lips and tongue and letting them float on top of the stream instead of mouthing and jawing them and swelling individual notes in a desperate effort to be "expressive." He should watch and listen to this clip of himself and compare what he hears to the way great tenors like Schipa, Valletti and Caruso emit tone, articulate words, and shape musical phrases. Here:






No amount of sincerity can replace solid technique and musicianship. Who let him onstage to sing opera? The French must be desperate for tenors these days.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Quick correction - Janeckova is Slovak, not Czech.

There are also some examples of her doing some German stuff on her YouTube channel.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Miriam Murphy won the Seattle International Wagner Festival some time ago and I was really blown away with her singing. It was everything you would want in a dramatic soprano voice. She was also built like a tank... perfect for Wagner:http://www.miriammurphy.net/biography.html


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Miriam Murphy won the Seattle International Wagner Festival some time ago and I was really blown away with her singing. It was everything you would want in a dramatic soprano voice. She was also built like a tank... perfect for Wagner:http://www.miriammurphy.net/biography.html


Saw her live last year. Good singer, but yikes, taking the Wagnerian soprano thing to new widths.


----------



## Der Fliegende Amerikaner (Feb 26, 2011)

I was shocked to find two names considered to be emerging stars:

http://sfopera.com/support/emerging-stars/

I hardly consider Nadine Sierra to be an "emerging" star; she's already made her Met and La Scala debuts!

And Michael Fabiano? Really???


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Der Fliegende Amerikaner said:


> I was shocked to find two names considered to be emerging stars:
> 
> http://sfopera.com/support/emerging-stars/
> 
> ...


Agreed. Any thoughts on the other nine?

Nadine has fully emerged, and I think she's moving toward being a big name and box office draw.


----------



## Der Fliegende Amerikaner (Feb 26, 2011)

Don Fatale said:


> Agreed. Any thoughts on the other nine?
> 
> Nadine has fully emerged, and I think she's moving toward being a big name and box office draw.


I don't know too much about the other nine. Which doesn't mean that they are not wonderful artists. For example, earlier this year I had a conversation with an employee in the San Francisco Opera education department who told she's never heard of Jonas Kaufman

I'm also a little surprised that Michael Fabiano didn't win this "emerging" stars contest:

http://sfopera.com/about-us/press-room/press-releases/Meachem-2016-EmergingStar/


----------



## Ginger (Jul 14, 2016)

Hanna Elisabeth Müller has just started her career and is very promising I think:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ginger said:


> Hanna Elisabeth Müller has just started her career and is very promising I think:


We will keeping a close eye on her .


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Patricia Janeckova, whose "Voi che sapete" at age 15 (?) was posted uptopic, is now 18 and sings the aria again...


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Pugg said:


> *Samy Camps* tenor from France, saw him in La Traviata from Versailles.


How can I get this?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

You mean Michael Fabiano (who is NOT emerging -- he already IS!) didn't win hands down?
Voices like his don't come around often. Enjoy him. He really is very special.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> How can I get this?


Trying it again for you, it works on this site.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Don Fatale said:


> *Emőke Baráth* from Hungary.
> 
> I saw her last month in Budapest in the title role of Orontea. It was pretty obvious during her first aria that she was in a class above the other singers. Her voice is light and round, with a good breath control. Seems likely to stay in the baroque & classical realm for a few years yet.
> 
> ...


So my feeling at that student performance in Budapest was right. She's soon to be seen in the title role of Hipermestra at Glyndebourne.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Der Fliegende Amerikaner said:


> I was shocked to find two names considered to be emerging stars:
> 
> http://sfopera.com/support/emerging-stars/
> 
> ...


In opera it seems like if you are not among the top five most famous singer you are an emerging star until you get retired.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Patricia Janeckova (now 20) recently appeared in a very nice production of Acis and Galatea


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Try this on for size:


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Watch out for my homie Bogdan Baciu! I think he's going to be a leading Verdi baritone someday. I heard him not long ago in Hamburg singing the small role of the Geisterbote in Die Frau Ohne Schatten & he stole the scenes he was in. Fantastic guy too 

Skip to 1 minute...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> Skip to 1 minute...


Are there actually people too impatient to listen to the introduction to this beautiful aria? 

EDIT: Oh, I see... We're skipping the talk.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

David Pershall:






No idea what age he is, but he looks impossibly young. (Already done di Luna too, which... a Bold Move but probably not Wise)


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Recently I've een very impressed by one, Elsa Dreising, not yet 28. She has a new recital out called "Miroirs" and in it displays a rare ability to really engage and indentify with the text and the character of the role she is singing. The voice at the moment is a light, lyric soprano, and she seems to be taking things slowly, the heaviest role she is essaying being Gilda in 2020. That said te French version of the closing scene from *Salome* is most impressive. I look forward to seeing her career develop. Such musical insight is rare indeed.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Benjamin Bernheim, Tenor, French I've only found two professional videos on YouTube, but Medici.TV has a few more on there for subscription members. He's a very busy man as you will see in his professional schedule listed on Operabase.com (Thanks again, MountMcMcabe for introducing me to that marvelous web-site!)

Puccini, _Messa di Gloria_, Not in consecutive order:

_Agnus Dei_






_Gratias agimus tibi_






Since I have room for three videos, a bit about the _Messa di Glori_a with Antonio Pappano.






Benjamin Bernheim's Professional Schedule:

https://www.operabase.com/a/Benjamin-Bernheim/2021/en

I am looking forward to his future recordings. Best Wishes to Him!


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Sieglinde said:


> David Pershall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sang Don Giovanni at the Yale School of Music in 2011, so he can't be that young. (The video is from 2015, though, so might still have been mid-20s?).

He's been at San Francisco Opera each of the last three seasons, singing a minor role. I most recently saw him as Silvio in _Pagliacci_. It seems like he's been doing a combination of small roles and covers for big houses plus bigger roles for smaller companies.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Lise Davidsen. Bayreuth's new Elisabeth. Or does she already have her own thread?


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

mountmccabe said:


> He sang Don Giovanni at the Yale School of Music in 2011, so he can't be that young. (The video is from 2015, though, so might still have been mid-20s?).
> 
> He's been at San Francisco Opera each of the last three seasons, singing a minor role. I most recently saw him as Silvio in _Pagliacci_. It seems like he's been doing a combination of small roles and covers for big houses plus bigger roles for smaller companies.


I hope he gets cast as Billy Budd soon, he certainly has the voice and the right kind of innocent and cute look. He said on FB he does have the role in his repertoire and would love to do it, so fingers crossed for that. Imbrailo is great but he's probably not going to do it for much longer.


----------

